# Unerwünschte Telefonwerbung nimmt zu



## Captain Picard (1 Juni 2005)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/60160


> Sie preisen Sonderauslosungen beim Lotto an, wollen Geldanlagen schmackhaft machen oder Wein verkaufen; unerwünschte Werbeanrufe auf dem privaten Telefonanschluss sind meist lästig. Dabei ist die Rechtslage eigentlich klar, sagt Niko Härting, Rechtsanwalt in Berlin und Experte für Verbraucherrecht: Der Bundesgerichtshof habe Werbeanrufe bei Verbrauchern verboten. Doch weil viele Betroffene sich scheuen, gegen die so genannten Cold Calls vorzugehen, setzen viele Unternehmen weiterhin auf die verbotene Werbung. Und einen sicheren Schutz davor gibt es nicht.
> 
> Wer die Rufnummer des Anbieters besitzt, kann diese allerdings an die Regulierungsbehörde für Telekommunikation und Post (RegTP) in Bonn weiterleiten. "Es genügt, dazu noch in ein oder zwei Sätzen den Sachverhalt zu schildern. Wir sorgen dann dafür, dass dieser Anrufer nicht noch einmal anruft", sagt Pressesprecher Rudolf Boll. Dies gilt für unaufgeforderte Werbung per Telefon, Fax, E-Mail und SMS. Entscheidend sei jedoch, dass eine Telefonnummer vorliegt, mit Hilfe derer sich die Spur zum Werbenden zurückverfolgen lässt.


paßt zu diesem Thread    
http://forum.computerbetrug.de/viewtopic.php?t=10439

cp


----------



## stieglitz (2 Juni 2005)

Dazu passt auch dieser wunderbare Beitrag aus Telepolis:
http://www.heise.de/tp/r4/artikel/20/20218/1.html
Kleiner Ausschnitt, der Artikel ist ziemlich lang, aber unbedingt lesenswert und humorvollauch auf die Links achten  :lol: )


> Staatlich sanktionierter Spam
> Wolf-Dieter Roth 02.06.2005
> 
> Lotterielosverkauf mit der Brechstange – per Bulk-E-Mail und Telefonterror
> ...


----------

